# Checker Pig CPX 3066 S Carbon - Federung Rahmen



## Mirco.de (17. Juli 2007)

Verkaufe schweren Herzens dieses Sahnestück:

       

Hier zur Auktion:   http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=300131325388&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Nickensen (24. Juli 2007)

Wat issn dat für ne Konstruktion ?
Sieht aus wie selbstgeschweißt ?!?

Hab jetzt nicht so die Ahnung, aber kann mich mal bitte einer Aufklären !!!

mfG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

